
Bank of America Gets Pad Locked After Homeowner Forecloses On It - scg
http://www.digtriad.com/news/watercooler/article/178031/176/Florida-Homeowner-Forecloses-On-Bank-Of-America
======
teilo
How does something like this even make it to court in the first place? I mean,
they couldn't even have had a lean on the property.

It is astounding to me that a bank would be so bull-headed as to ignore the
evidence at hand and plunge headlong into a foreclosure hearing.

This reminds me of a spat I had with a local hospital here, who sent debt
collectors my way on a bill I had already paid. I even offered to mail them
copies of my credit card statements, showing the payment the hospital denied
receiving. They refused to look at them. I finally just ignored them until
they stopped calling.

------
russell
This also happened to Wells Fargo a few months back. Similar in spirit, groups
of neighbors have successfully sued the owners of crack houses in small claims
court. The individual awards were small, but if enough people are involved it
gets to be serious money.

------
shr3kst3r
Sweet!

